# diffuse large B-cell lymphoma with involvement of parenchymal brain



## Tonyj (Aug 22, 2012)

How should I code "diffuse large B-cell lymphoma with involvement of parenchymal brain"?
I'm using 202.80 (other lymphomas NOS diffuse; unspecified site, extranodal and solid organ site) but I'm also considering 198.3 (2ndary malignant neoplasm of brain and spinal cord). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 22, 2012)

*Agree*

You are correct. 
Diffuse Large B cell Lymphoma is a malignancy which affects lymph nodes and may tends to spread to other parts of the body such as the brain, kidneys, ovaries, and adrenal glands...

Its appropriate to code 202.80 and secondary malignancy of the part involved.

Good work
Brightwin


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks much


----------

